# Online shopping, Crete



## emmaking (May 1, 2013)

Hi all,

Has anybody based in Crete bought things from UK sites and had goods delivered from the UK? - food, clothing, maybe electronic goods from Amazon... ?

I wouldn't mind getting some 'home comforts' sent over but not sure which retailers/companies deliver to the island. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Have a look at the sites you would like to buy from they usually have an international department telling you what countries they deliver 

Maiden


----------



## emmaking (May 1, 2013)

Thanks Maiden. 

I have had a scout around and it seems that quite a few UK retailers have a presence abroad...

Retailers offering international delivery (including Greece)- 
Boden
Debenhams
Cotton TRAders
Mango

Retailers with international stores -
Next
Marks and Spencer

Please feel free to add to these lists...

Has anyone had anything delivered to Crete from any of the above?


----------



## colinm (Nov 14, 2012)

As Crete is part of Greece I cannot see that you should have any problem. I have used Amazon and for large things they come by courier at no extra cost even if it is free delivery (over 20 Euros I think) so quicker than you would get them in UK. For clothes Asos and Mango are good.
Often when you go to the post office to collect a parcel the cupboard is full of Amazon boxes so presumably the locals do it too. Kitchen and electrical things are a lot cheaper than buying here


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Try looking at the following website.

The UK Abroad | Find UK High Street Stores That Deliver Abroad

It gives a list of Uk online companies who deliver abroad.


----------



## tracey1 (Nov 5, 2010)

LikeNew also have a lot of UK brands and deliver to Crete within 1-2 working days by courier.





Veronica said:


> Try looking at the following website.
> 
> The UK Abroad | Find UK High Street Stores That Deliver Abroad
> 
> It gives a list of Uk online companies who deliver abroad.


----------



## ping91 (Jul 23, 2017)

there's a company called ]parcel delivery Crete, i found them on facebook and have used them a few times now they bring online shopping orders over for people on the island, you can use their uk address, send your shopping there and they bring it over for you. hope that helps!


----------

